# lost+found: Zufallszahlen, URL-Verlängerer, WebDAV



## Newsfeed (2 Juni 2009)

Mechanischer Zufallszahlengenerator, wer ist von WebDAV-Lücke betroffen, gegen URL-Shortener, DoS-Lücke in Adobe, Reaktionen auf hypothetische Bedrohungen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

